# Stabilizer advice



## ElMuchoHombre (Aug 17, 2013)

Will you be hunting with the bow at all, or is it for punching paper? 

My target bow wears a 30" Doinker Fatty and a 12.25" Doinker Fatty, I use a single side bar and a 10º angled front disconnect. 

My hunting bow wears an AAE Hot Rodz Western Hunter setup.


----------

